
I'll See It When I Believe it - DivineBytes - eibrahim
http://magedsharabi.tumblr.com/post/26979062161/ill-see-it-when-i-believe-it
======
eibrahim
This is hard for me to accept as a pragmatic person but I have seen it happen
to me over and over...

------
roopeshv
it's called hallucination.

